# Fixing solar panel to a swift leisure 530l with a "floa



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hopefully someone will be able to enlighten me.
Recently looked at fitting a solar panel to my swift 530l (2002) but was hesitant as the roof appears not to be fixed...ie the aluminium skin is not fixed to the roof and can "float".
Indeed some areas are slightly above the reinforced area and can be pushed down.
I was slightly alarmed at this but read somewhere this is perfectly normal for swift motorhomes.My querey is............can a solar panel still be fixed to this type of roof with cement.........or does it need to be fitted through to the ceiling.My concern with cement is that should the roof flex could the panel possibly be "flicked off".
Martin


----------

